# you ARE the father!! dna results!! woop! ... UPDATE PAGE 2!!!



## DizzyMoo

Hey ladies i said i'd update when what i knew to be true was officially confirmed, & ive just got my results back... wankstain IS the biological sperm donor of MY gorgeous baby boy Jaxon-Ted ... 
I've just text him to say " whos the daddy? " .." you are!" ..then i put .."now eat shit! "

LOL Join me in my celebrations !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glad you have proof now, love your text x


----------



## aiimee12345

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
hehe fair play hun!!! loved the now eat shit bit!!! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlekitten8

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay so happy for you hun! Take that sperm donor lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## teal

Yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Haha yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:

Now go and party!

xxx


----------



## Linz88

congrats x


----------



## sweetlullaby

:rofl: LOVE your reply :rofl: Yay though!!! xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Haha love the reply!! Glad you got it all confirmed so you can shove it in his face! lol


----------



## suzanne108

Haha! Did he text back?

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## tinkabells

Woohoo, wish i txted something along those lines when ours came out!!!
Congrats xxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YEY :happydance::happydance:


And I bet he's now thinking :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## surprisebaby

congrats!! thats great news!!! celebration time!!!:wohoo:xxx


----------



## AP

Well well well.....
https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/oct2009/4/9/jeremy-kyle-pic-dm-983437491.jpg

:rofl:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## honey08

sb22 said:


> Well well well.....
> https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/oct2009/4/9/jeremy-kyle-pic-dm-983437491.jpg
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DizzyMoo

honey08 said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Well well well.....
> https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/oct2009/4/9/jeremy-kyle-pic-dm-983437491.jpg
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh he's text some right shit i tell ya , I sent him a picture of Jaxon , he asked why? so i said to show you what your missing out on... his response?

"Im not missing nothing, I got me missus & her 4 kids here, im a father on paper only to him".....

I replied ..
" yep thats right, your just the sperm donor , MY son doesn't need you " 

He then wrote 
" thats probably all you wanted, a baby. You obviously cant keep a relationship, you decieved me to get what you want, classy! "

Ive not replied since as he is not worthy of a response tbh, I'm not bothered what he tries to say to me as i know he's doing it for a response & to get at me, but to say that about Jaxon his own son? He's well & truly stooped low there. Plenty of men would give their right arm for a child & he has one he ASKED for & now doesnt want to know, Im glad we dont have to put up with him if this is his attitude BUT i do feel bad for Jaxon, This is not what i wanted for him.


----------



## ames_x

DizzyMoo said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> Well well well.....
> https://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m4/oct2009/4/9/jeremy-kyle-pic-dm-983437491.jpg
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh he's text some right shit i tell ya , I sent him a picture of Jaxon , he asked why? so i said to show you what your missing out on... his response?
> 
> "Im not missing nothing, I got me missus & her 4 kids here, im a father on paper only to him".....
> 
> I replied ..
> " yep thats right, your just the sperm donor , MY son doesn't need you "
> 
> He then wrote
> " thats probably all you wanted, a baby. You obviously cant keep a relationship, you decieved me to get what you want, classy! "
> 
> Ive not replied since as he is not worthy of a response tbh, I'm not bothered what he tries to say to me as i know he's doing it for a response & to get at me, but to say that about Jaxon his own son? He's well & truly stooped low there. Plenty of men would give their right arm for a child & he has one he ASKED for & now doesnt want to know, Im glad we dont have to put up with him if this is his attitude BUT i do feel bad for Jaxon, This is not what i wanted for him.Click to expand...

What a first class WANKER!!! Seems as if Jaxon is much better off without him hun, and clearly doesn't need him when he got a mummy like you :hugs:

He is the one missing out, and will see that in time to come!


----------



## NuKe

wanker! absolute WANKER!! how could ANYONE not fall in love with jax? hes sooo adorable!


----------



## honey08

awww i hope deep down ur ok with his responce, wots more important is that jaxon knows the truth, he will know uv been there thro every mintue or every day and ur the mum AND dad in 1,thats all he needs:hugs:


----------



## sineady

haha love the text you sent him 
congrats hunni


----------

